# Trottinette électrique compatible réseau Localiser



## cypr-42 (5 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

Étant donné qu’il existe quelques vélos compatible le réseau Localiser d’Apple, savez-vous s’il existe des trottinettes électriques qui proposent cette compatibilité ?

Merci.


----------

